# Partage de calendrier / Exchange



## MacPimp (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

(mod : si ça n'est pas dans le bon topic, merci de déplacer).

je travaille au sein d'un réseau sous M. EXCHANGE 2003 avec uniquement des PC sauf un Mac.
Tous ces PC utilisent Microsoft Outlook avec les calendrier partagés.

Comment pouvoir utilisé ces calendriers sous Mac? Avec quel(s) logiciel(s)?

En sachant, que pour l'instant j'utilise VMWare pour virtualiser Microsoft Outlook mais ça me gonfle trop, c'est pas très stable.

Merci d'avance


----------



## bastinoou (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour

Pour utiliser exchange sous mac, il faut deja etre sous Mac OS Snow Leopard, que l'application mail integrer prenne en charge exchange.

Ensuite, il te faut un serveur exchange 2007 derriere. Snow leopard n'est pas gerer par le 2003, ni tout autre mac os x d'ailleurs.

Sinon tu peux utilise microsoft Entourage 2008. Cela ressemble legerement a un outlook, un peu moins evolué mais qui prend en charge les calendriers. Exchange est pris en compte d'une facon surement mieux que d'emuler un outlook windows comme tu le fait.


----------



## MacPimp (16 Février 2010)

Merci pour la réponse.

Exchange 2007, ça n'est pas pour tout de suite en ce qui me concerne (environ 1 an à patienter).

Tu me confirmes qu'en utilisant M. Entourage 2008, je peux arriver à utiliser les calendriers partagés? Même avec M. Exchange 2003?


----------



## bastinoou (16 Février 2010)

Je fait un test ..

Patiente quelques minutes, et je te confirme


----------



## Aliboron (16 Février 2010)

On peut utiliser Entourage 2008 avec Exchange 2003. Mais les fonctionnalités seront moins complètes et il ne te sera pas possible d'installer la version "Web Services Edition". Tu peux trouver des informations complémentaires et des instructions de paramétrage sur la partie dédiée à Exchange de la FAQ MVP Entourage.

Par ailleurs, si tu veux voir plus précisément comment cela fonctionne, tu peux télécharger la version d'essai (30 jours) sur Mactopia (prendre la version Pro, la principale différence avec la version Famille et étudiant, c'est justement le support Exchange)...


----------



## bastinoou (16 Février 2010)

Bon a priori, c'est pas faisable.. 

 il me semblé pourtant bossé avec plusieurs calendrier, mais peut etre pas partagé ..

j'ai trouvais que ca :

Dans le chemin d'accès du dossier calendrier à ouvrir, il faut taper le chemin complet c'est à dire "/NOMDUSERVEUR/Exchange/adressemail/"


----------

